# Ethics hotline



## Tacopie (Jul 19, 2022)

Why does everyone say it’s not anonymous?

On my team we have 5 white people and 2 black people. My old team lead would always tell me to make a note of things and absences were one. In the last six months. White 1 missed 14. White 2 missed 17. Black 1 missed 14. Black 2 missed 11. We have a new leader for the past month. The 2 black people just had to sign if they miss again they are terminated. The white people never ever got a mention that they missed.
‘It goes further with the Black people getting written up for the same things the white people do.

I don’t know why they won’t stick up for themselves. I talked to them both to call themselves. I’m white and I see RACISM all over my store all from the bosses.  Blows my mind in 2022 it seems worse than the 1980’s.

I can’t lose my job over it though. I’m paycheck to paycheck.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jul 19, 2022)

Tacopie said:


> Why does everyone say it’s not anonymous?
> 
> On my team we have 5 white people and 2 black people. My old team lead would always tell me to make a note of things and absences were one. In the last six months. White 1 missed 14. White 2 missed 17. Black 1 missed 14. Black 2 missed 11. We have a new leader for the past month. The 2 black people just had to sign if they miss again they are terminated. The white people never ever got a mention that they missed.
> ‘It goes further with the Black people getting written up for the same things the white people do.
> ...


You need to talk to your hr or sd now. Spot might doing an investigation of events too.


----------



## Tacopie (Jul 19, 2022)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> You need to talk to your hr or sd now. Spot might doing an investigation of events too.


SD is the more racist of them all. He just transfer 7 months ago from Boston, Mass.

I mentioned several times to new TL and HR the White people missed way more so why are the Black people getting wrote up. They have no record of any absences except the last week. I told the one girl to ask HR for the dates and HR admitted she didn’t have them.

These 2 young people are now just feeling defeated. I want change to start even if they leave. What about the next people?


----------



## Tacopie (Jul 19, 2022)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> You need to talk to your hr or sd now. Spot might doing an investigation of events too.


I would record the things they say but it’s against the law. Right???


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jul 19, 2022)

Tacopie said:


> SD is the more racist of them all. He just transfer 7 months ago from Boston, Mass.
> 
> I mentioned several times to new TL and HR the White people missed way more so why are the Black people getting wrote up. They have no record of any absences except the last week. I told the one girl to ask HR for the dates and HR admitted she didn’t have them.
> 
> These 2 young people are now just feeling defeated. I want change to start even if they leave. What about the next people?


Hr does have the attendance reports. They can't tell you what they have. You can talk to your DM or ap etl too.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jul 19, 2022)

Tacopie said:


> I would record the things they say but it’s against the law. Right???


Yes. Document events with dates &'times. Did you talk to your etl?
Make sure your ethics training is done too.


----------



## Tacopie (Jul 19, 2022)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Yes. Document events with dates &'times. Did you talk to your etl?


Both ETLs hear it. No I never heard either be racist. They turn a blind eye. They are in such a click I’m afraid to. 
HR said that the TL is suppose to document absences. TL didn’t. They have absolutely no dates except last weeks absences.

Looks like the ethics hotline is not the way to go either. The only one I would trust would be AP. Would that do anything?


----------



## Tacopie (Jul 19, 2022)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Hr does have the attendance reports. They can't tell you what they have. You can talk to your DM or ap etl too.


Is DM’s email his first and last name @ Target.com?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jul 19, 2022)

Tacopie said:


> Is DM’s email his first and last name @ Target.com?


Yes.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jul 19, 2022)

Tacopie said:


> Both ETLs hear it. No I never heard either be racist. They turn a blind eye. They are in such a click I’m afraid to.
> HR said that the TL is suppose to document absences. TL didn’t. They have absolutely no dates except last weeks absences.
> 
> Looks like the ethics hotline is not the way to go either. The only one I would trust would be AP. Would that do anything?


Again, Hr does have the reports. They can't tell you what is going on. Just document your events & talk to ap. Here say & gossip is not your friend.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jul 19, 2022)

Tacopie said:


> Is DM’s email his first and last name @ Target.com?


Go on zebra to mpm to store facts for mgt info.


----------



## Tacopie (Jul 19, 2022)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Go on zebra to mpm to store facts for mgt info.


I got it on greenfield. Thanks for your immediate help.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jul 19, 2022)

Tacopie said:


> I got it on greenfield. Thanks for your immediate help.


Protect yourself first. Careful who you trust.


----------



## Tacopie (Jul 19, 2022)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Again, Hr does have the reports. They can't tell you what is going on. Just document your events & talk to ap. Here say & gossip is not your friend.


What is hearsay and gossip? That’s how we all feel is that it will be belittled and then the people telling are going to be targeted. These managers will straight up Saratoga a person.

There are recording but I told the TM that playing them will get him fired. They have a terrible name they use.


----------



## Tacopie (Jul 19, 2022)

Tacopie said:


> I got it on greenfield. Thanks for your immediate help.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jul 19, 2022)

Tacopie said:


> What is hearsay and gossip? That’s how we all feel is that it will be belittled and then the people telling are going to be targeted. These managers will straight up Saratoga a person.
> 
> There are recording but I told the TM that playing them will get him fired. They have a terrible name they use.


Politics a playing. Each person can complain too.


----------



## MrT (Jul 19, 2022)

Tacopie said:


> Why does everyone say it’s not anonymous?
> 
> On my team we have 5 white people and 2 black people. My old team lead would always tell me to make a note of things and absences were one. In the last six months. White 1 missed 14. White 2 missed 17. Black 1 missed 14. Black 2 missed 11. We have a new leader for the past month. The 2 black people just had to sign if they miss again they are terminated. The white people never ever got a mention that they missed.
> ‘It goes further with the Black people getting written up for the same things the white people do.
> ...


Now I'm not condoning what your store has done but there really isn't enough information.  HR has all the documents they need but they would never give it to a TM.  It is up to the TL to document all attendance conversations so it's on them if that's the case.  You have no idea what absences may be excused or not.  None of those numbers seem all that high considering it's over 6 months.  If say one tm called out 2 times a month for 6 months and one called out 4 times in 2 weeks it's completely different.  Absences are not the only attendance issue either.  If there consistently late is another factor.    That being said I also don't work at your store and do not see the things you see.  It is entirely possible that what you said is true.  Document what you see with dates and times.  It's extremely difficult to prove and very easy for them to see who brings light to situation.  
Also for the Boston comment just makes you look foolish.


----------



## Tacopie (Jul 19, 2022)

MrT said:


> Now I'm not condoning what your store has done but there really isn't enough information.  HR has all the documents they need but they would never give it to a TM.  It is up to the TL to document all attendance conversations so it's on them if that's the case.  You have no idea what absences may be excused or not.  None of those numbers seem all that high considering it's over 6 months.  If say one tm called out 2 times a month for 6 months and one called out 4 times in 2 weeks it's completely different.  Absences are not the only attendance issue either.  If there consistently late is another factor.    That being said I also don't work at your store and do not see the things you see.  It is entirely possible that what you said is true.  Document what you see with dates and times.  It's extremely difficult to prove and very easy for them to see who brings light to situation.
> Also for the Boston comment just makes you look foolish.


What do you mean by the Boston comment??? He is from there.


----------



## MrT (Jul 19, 2022)

Tacopie said:


> What do you mean by the Boston comment??? He is from there.


You literally just called him a racist because he's from Boston.  On a post about discrimination.


----------



## happygoth (Jul 20, 2022)

MrT said:


> You literally just called him a racist because he's from Boston.  On a post about discrimination.


To give the benefit of the doubt, OP said their SD was racist, and that they were from Boston, which are two separate statements. They didn't explicitly say they were racist BECAUSE they were from Boston.


----------



## RebelAtHeart (Jul 31, 2022)

Don't trust anyone, I'm trying to be promoted to TL, our temp SD advocated for me and my Gm etl, I have learned that they all protect each other while talking shit about each other behind backs, it's epic schoolyard bs and I don't fit in, I'm on brand, they are not. You would have to find someone with more authority than your SD who isn't racist.


----------

